# GRUB Booting an Uncompressed Kernel

## wswartzendruber

Is it possible for GRUB to boot an uncompressed kernel?  If so, where is it?

----------

## JohnLM

Hmmm, I assume it can.

Well it boots BSD uncompressed with good ole kernel command.

While the manual doesn't explicitly says same applies to Linux, I'd try the same and see what happens.

----------

## Bones McCracker

It's in there somewhere.  I've seen it before.  Start looking under arch.  

As I recall, it's vmlinux

----------

## wswartzendruber

So vmlinux is the uncompressed kernel and GRUB should be able to boot it?

I'll try this in a bit.

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *wswartzendruber wrote:*   

> So vmlinux is the uncompressed kernel and GRUB should be able to boot it?
> 
> I'll try this in a bit.

 

I think it's right in the kernel source root, once you've built the kernel.  If not, try /usr/src/linux/arch/<arch>/boot/compressed/vmlinux.

Have you Googled around to see.  I imagine you're not the first to come up with this thought.

----------

